# Turbo size question



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi, I was hoping someone could clue me into i the best size turbo that I can get for quick spool up and and about effeciancy up to 23 psi of boost. I am going to get my build up supplies this winter and finish my project sentra. Anyhelp on best reliablity is apperciated.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Something to the extent of a GT28R/Disco Potato or a Forced Performance Big T28 should be sufficient for (around) 23 psi and can spool up really quickly.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

sliverstar I talked to you awhile back about your turboing your car and the buildup of it. Hows it going? Any insights?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Right now I am going throught a complete engine build. New rods, pistons, sleeves, and valvetrain with cams and head port (talking to gude) just doing work over winter. I have my t-25 at bout 10psi and the sentra hasn't blown. I want to see how much it can take. But, custom fabricating parts sux it cost a arm and a leg. Right now searching for the right turbo. PM me anytime.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

any pics of the car yet?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i have the disco patato in my "USDM Silvia". Makes 330RWHP at 19psi of boost. but this is really stressing the turbo snce its only barely bigger than a T25. But it is a dual ball bearing turbo...


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

rkeith, I will try to pm one to you but I got to do it at school cuz I don't have a scanner. So what should i use cuz I want it to be effeciant still not at its limit i looked at the disco potato but it looked better for the sr motor.


----------

